# Best online hobby shop



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey guys getting ready to stock up now that the track has some more interest in it. Got a new power supply today and my cars are now crazy fast. So I want start buying some upgrade for all brands lifelike tomy and tyco. So what parts should I stock and who is either the best deal or really supports the hobby. I've always felt there are good people out there that can't compete with big chain stores so I tend to try and take care of the little guys. Anyways have a great Turkey Day ans be safe.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

The only one I've dealt with so far is Jay's Race Place. No complaints there. I've also heard great things about Bud's HO and Jag Hobbies. Both of them have pretty extensive catalogs. 

Hope this helps.
Trev


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I've had real good luck with Buds and JAG Hobbies. Both are great, as well as slot car johnnies.


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Cool I'll check them out any could you post a link?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bud's HO:
http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/budsho.html

JAG Hobbies:
http://jaghobbies.com/

Slot Car Johnnie's:
http://members.aol.com/AFX1AFX/SLOTCARJOHNNIES.html
(Johnnie actually cruises these boards from time to time...)

Thunderboyz (Steve Street):
http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/

I've dealt with all these guys, and they're all great. I tend to catch Bud at shows in the East (PA, MD, NY). I've bought various stuff from the others online, just depended on what I needed and what they had for how much. Check all the sites and see what they have to offer.

I think from the Thunderboyz site, you can find links to check out Tom Nagler's Thunderslicks site, JB's Thunderbrushes, and Thunder Oil...

--rick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

In your "neck of the woods" is Scale Auto in Redmond, WA. Gary Beedle is one class-act guy. You can e-mail them through their website www.scaleauto.com Nicki and Angela and very nice to deal with there. They are a little slow at updating their website, but usually have most items in stock. 

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't complain with any of the following:

Slot Car Johnies
Buds HOs
Jay's Race Place
JAG's Hobbies
Neil's Race Place
Radtrax
North Coast Hobbies

They all have web sites, just do a search on HO slotcars. Not everyone carries everything, so you pick up items here and there.

Enjoy! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

JAG and Bud's are my choices.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

All the above are great online shopping places. These places are also very easy to deal with and have a good selection:
http://www.mascr.com/
http://www.ncphobbies.com/

Always look for special sales and deals wherever you go.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

I get most of my stuff from the slotfather on ebay. He combines all shipping and treats me good.Also hobby town usa and slot car johnnies.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

slotfather is a super nice guy and he has a excellent hobby shop and race tracks


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Try this Veteran Michigan HO Raceway at:
www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

